# Serbian import



## Marc_mitchell (Jan 30, 2021)

I recently imported a GSD from Serbia. I would like to find someone knowledgeable on pedigrees. I’m curious about the working lines of this dog. I think I’ve figured out JR is Serbia, Sz is west? German. Any info would be greatly appreciated! Below is the link to her pedigree. 









Vukica von der Kezijas – working-dog


Vukica von der Kezijas belongs to and is a German Shepherd bred by Stanko Kezija



en.working-dog.com


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

From a quick glance, I see a lot of wgwl. I would expect that dog to have a lot of drive. I would have some concern about hips.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

the pedigree is 7/8 West German Working kennels....only the dam's female line looks to have been bred in Serbia for at least 4 generations.

There are alot of high powered dogs.....there are several dogs in there that can produce an outlier in attitude, they were well known, high level competition/produced same and seem to be prepotent genetically for attitude....and some lines with a propensity for spinal problems.


Should have working ability and drive.


Lee


----------



## Marc_mitchell (Jan 30, 2021)

Great thank you both for replying to me. Just for my own learning, what makes you think I should have some concern about hips and spine. Just trying to learn everything and what to look for. I’m still new and trying to learn what I can about the pedigrees. I read somewhere that suchno was Sloviakian? Any relation the Czech lines? Aside from that she appears to have a pretty good lineage? Thanks a lot!


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Aside from some missing data I saw, there some dogs that don’t have the greatest hip production from what I’ve been told. The Czech Republic and Slovak republic used to be the same country. The split was relatively recently.


----------



## Marc_mitchell (Jan 30, 2021)

Ah okay. Amazing what you can find out from just the pedigree. So would it be safe to say she is a pretty solid dog for the most part. I appreciate the help and your responses to my less then educated questions lol. I’m trying to learn as much as I can about everything.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

A good dog depends on who you’re talking to and what they want it for. She could be a good dog based on the pedigree. This dog is already alive, and 4 months old. The person selling her should be able to tell you what she’s like.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

The pedigree looks like a strong working dog on paper. I would find a good club and trainer to bring out her potential.


----------



## Marc_mitchell (Jan 30, 2021)

That is my next step. I’m currently looking for a trainer in my area. Yes the breeder I got her from told me a lot about her pedigree along with photos and videos of several dogs in her lines. Everything seemed pretty good. It’s just real nice to get an unbiased opinion from you all. I like to have other people chime with their experience and knowledge as well as it helps me learn.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Marc_mitchell said:


> That is my next step. I’m currently looking for a trainer in my area. Yes the breeder I got her from told me a lot about her pedigree along with photos and videos of several dogs in her lines. Everything seemed pretty good. It’s just real nice to get an unbiased opinion from you all. I like to have other people chime with their experience and knowledge as well as it helps me learn.


Where are you at?


----------



## Marc_mitchell (Jan 30, 2021)

I’m in Hudson/ Spring Hill,Florida.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Marc_mitchell said:


> I’m in Hudson/ Spring Hill,Florida.


You are close to Angie Stark and Wayne Singleton. Look up the USCA Tampa area clubs or look for Wayne on Facebook. You'll be in good hands there.


----------



## Marc_mitchell (Jan 30, 2021)

Okay cool. I’ll do that! Thanks for that.


----------

